# Baby Ratties :)



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

So I have been really busy the past few weeks. I decided to get a Ferret Nation Cage for my boys (rats). While I took the 2 hour drive to get it I ended up rescuing 3 young baby rats that were basically going to be tossed. They were much too young to be separated from mama. So right now they are on soy infant formula/baby cereal as well as lab blocks. I am weighing them every Sat, and measuring to make sure they are doing well and thriving. They are doing so well. Very friendly, and they sleep in my shirt. I am waiting until they get a little bit bigger to intro to the other guys. Which will be over a period of 3 weeks and very slow. 10-15 mins visits at a time then separated. We haven't named the other 2 yet but the black one's name is Baxter.

https://picasaweb.google.com/photog...?authkey=Gv1sRgCL_91JKpreWDUA&feat=directlink

The last one is Ollie sleeping.  He is on of my big boys.


----------

